# directv reciever problems



## Chrstym (Apr 29, 2012)

I had a lightning storm couple days ago reciever was working fine till then lost power now it won't get a signal at all. The reciever in my bedroom is working fine but its the one in the living room that's not working. What could be causing this


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

call dtv tech support and do some troubleshooting


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Try swapping the two Receivers. If the problem follows the "bad" Receiver, then it's defective. If the problem stays in the "bad" Receiver's room, then something happened to the satellite feed from the dish into that room. Let us know what you find.


----------



## Chrstym (Apr 29, 2012)

Tried switching out recievers still no signal in living room


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Try a 30 minute unplug. That worked for me when I lost signal after a bad storm. Directv support was unable to resolve this issue after trying all the troubleshooting steps and decided my box or tuner was bad. Good luck.

See my post on this issue here:
*Storm knocks out Tuner 1 on HR20-100*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=202706


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Sounds like a bad multi-switch (or LNB assembly) if the problem doesn't follow the receiver.

How many cables come in from the dish?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

John Strk said:


> Try a 30 minute unplug.


Resetting the receiver probably isn't going to help if the receiver works fine in the another location.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Chrstym said:


> Tried switching out recievers still no signal in living room


Are the wires coming direct from the dish or somehow split through a splitter or multiswitch?

Swap the ports between the living room and bedroom if possible and see if the problem can be isolated to a port. Maybe you have another port available if a WB68?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm not willing to assume that this is an HD installation (WB68 or SWiM) given that the post is in an SD sub-forum. I'm sure there's lots of old school one and three slot installations out there.

Perhaps the OP could clarify, but the point is the same: we need to understand the switchgear situation.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

harsh said:


> Resetting the receiver probably isn't going to help if the receiver works fine in the another location.


Got it thanks. I misread that the problem didn't follow the receiver.


----------

